# Where are MAC Cosmetics made?



## katame131997 (May 19, 2012)

So I checked the back of a pro-pan blush that I just swapped for on MUA, and it says it's 'made in Italy'. This concerned me a little because the rest of my MAC pro-pan blushes (that I purchased myself from a MAC store) say 'made in Canada' and most of my other stuff says 'made in Canada'. After doing some research, I found out that Mineralized blushes are made in Italy, while most other blushes are made in Canada, with some of them being made in the USA.

On one of the forums a girl said that her Sheertone blush was 'made in Italy'. This has me thinking, are Sheertone blushes made in italy? More importantly, are Sheertone Shimmer blushes made in Italy?!

If anyone own Sunbasque Sheertone Shimmer blush or another Sheertone Shimmer by MAC, could you possibly check the back of it and see if it says made in Italy, or if it says made in Canada? I want to make sure that I have a claim to make against the user, before I go off accusing her that her makeup is fake. Thanks!


----------



## ladygrey (May 20, 2012)

Just from doing a quick Google image search, it looks like yes, Sunbasque is made in Italy.

However, that's not the best way to tell if a MAC product is fake or not. If you're worried about the authenticity of it, you could post some photos of it here and I'm sure some of us die-hard MAC fans could tell you if it's fake or not. The packaging is the best way to tell!


----------

